# Remove Am/PM from Status Bar



## NateDogg11 (Jun 15, 2011)

I am running MIUI and in the status bar the time has AM/PM following it. I cannot remember how I put it there, but I am trying to get rid of it. Does anyone know how? Thanks.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

You can go to 24-hour mode. Settings > system > date and time settings


----------



## deevious (Jul 23, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> You can go to 24-hour mode. Settings > system > date and time settings


Is there a way to do this without 24hr mode though?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

You can use the extended settings mod. I think that will do what you need.


----------

